# C++ Kompiler änlich BlueJ in Java



## Bierseppi (5. Juni 2011)

*C++ Kompiler änlich BlueJ in Java*

Hallo,
Ich habe mich heute mal auf C++ mithilfe eines Buches gestürzt und muss feststellen dass der Microsoft visual C++ 2008 nicht schlecht ist aber ein zu großes Angebot an Funktionen für mich oder allgemein  denke ich einen Anfänger hat . Mit hat in Java der BlueJ Kompiler gefallen welcher ebenfalls Freeware ist und eine sehr spartanisch aber Übersichtliche Oberfläche hat und so sehr geeinet für den Einstig in Java ist. ICh suche nun einen C++ Kompiler, der dem BlueJ ähnlich ist.

Gruß Euer Maxi


----------



## mauorrizze (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: C++ Kompiler änlich BlueJ in Java*

Am spartanischsten aber auch einfachsten programmiert man unter Linux in C oder C++. Fast jedes Linux hat schon alle benötigten Tools vorinstalliert, man nimmt nur noch einen Text-Editor und die gcc-Tools, schon kann man sich mit dem Wesentlichen beim Erlernen von C++ beschäftigen.
Die Kompiler-Suite gibt es auch für Windows, hier ist das ganze aber mit Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden.
MinGW | Minimalist GNU for Windows
Wenn du eine IDE dazu haben willst bietet sich Eclipse an (da gibt es einige Tutorials wie man das mit MinGW GCC zum laufen bekommt), oder Code::Blocks (nehme ich in Linux, soll aber auch unter Windows funktionieren).

Neben Microsoft und GCC gibt es noch Borland und den Intel C++ Compiler, dann hört die Liste der bekannteren glaub schon so ziemlich auf. Hier ist eine Übersicht über diverse freie Compiler:
Free C / C++ Compilers and Interpreters (thefreecountry.com)


----------

